# Inject recipies for DHEA or Curcumin



## swim15 (Aug 8, 2018)

Wanting to try some new brews soon and was interested in making an inject DHEA and curcumin product. Anyone know the solubility or what may work for those?


----------



## thumos (Aug 21, 2018)

Curious about curcurmin. I started researching but stopped when I found an article about a lethal injection of it (California, I think?) Is it safe?


----------



## swim15 (Sep 11, 2018)

Can’t imagine why it wouldn’t be. You could lethally inject testosterone pretty easily if you wanted to


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Sep 13, 2018)

Use the "search" feature. There is a long thread about injectible curc


----------



## Rogue- (Dec 16, 2018)

Buy Curcumin oil extract, Sterile filter it in your seringe filter.
Add 2% Ba.
Pin...


----------

